# The Best Tipping Sign



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Every Driver Needs To Display This Sign For One Week









(Correctly Spell "Fare" pls!)

Then Replace It With
*"Tips Are Not Required, But Are Appreciated"









*


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Should probably spell "fare" correctly.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

1 star


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Fair fares.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

How will you get that off when you're deactivated?


----------

